# Cadzand Bad und Umgebung



## snow21 (9. Januar 2015)

hi freunde 
ich fahr die tage nach cadzand bad und wollte dort mal die polder / kanäle (süsswasser) abfischen 

hat da jemand tipps für raubfische wie zander barsch (hecht darf man ja leider nicht)

was für gummis ^^ /  wobbler sollte man nehmen farbe länge usw

kennt jemand dort einen gut ausgestatten angelladen wo es sich lohnt hin zu fahren, sich beraten zu lassen und den vispass zu kaufen? bin meist 2 mal im jahr in cadzand bad und wollte diesmal auch dort fischen

hatte bisher den angelshop gefunden- http://dezeebaars.nl - kennt den jemand und kann mir dazu was sagen ob dieser gut ist und oder ob es einen besseren gibt?


bin für jeden tipp dankbar


----------



## snow21 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cadzand Bad und Umgebung*

Hier mal eine kleine Rückmeldung wenn jemand auch mal wie ich nach den Daten suchen sollte


Süsswasser / Uitwasseringskanal
Vispas - Visplaner usw nicht nötig

Verein / Visclub
- De Lustige Kantvisser
- 7,50 Euro für 1 Jahr

Erwerb
- VVV direkt an der Hauptstrasse / sprechen kaum deutsch und english aber sehr nett ^^

Tiefe des Gewässers 
- meist 30-100 cm / meist aber eher weniger

Angelgeschäft
http://www.dezeebaars.nl
Direkt in Cadzand Bad ein kleiner Angelladen der für Meerangeln sowie Süsswasser alles vorrätig hat. Ca. 4*5 Meter. Sehr netter Kontakt - sollte man Fragen haben einfach dort vorbeischauen und fragen. (spricht sehr gut deutsch)

Angelstrecke
Von der Schleuse bis runter in Richtung Retranchement darf geangelt werden.

An der Stelle kann sehr gut auf Hecht und  Zander geangelt werden
https://www.google.de/maps/place/51°21'18.6"N+3°22'36.8"E/@51.355166,3.376885,18z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0

Parkmöglichkeiten / Duinweg reinfahren auf der linken Seiten dann Parken
https://www.google.de/maps/place/51°21'46.9"N+3°22'38.4"E/@51.363038,3.377326,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0

Parken dann zur Brücke und ab hier kann man dann sehr gut angeln. Kaum Schilf vorhanden und eher flacher Uferbereich. Im Bereich der Schleuse ist mehr Schilf und der Uferbereich ist eher abschüssig, vereinzelt auch ein Schild "Betreten verboten".

Ich selber war nicht Meerangeln aber die meisten Angler habe ich an dieser Stelle die Letzten Jahre gesehen
https://www.google.de/maps/place/51°23'31.8"N+3°25'47.8"E/@51.392153,3.429955,680m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0

Parkplatz
https://www.google.de/maps/place/51°23'20.9"N+3°25'31.8"E/@51.389128,3.425487,680m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0

Wer Kinder mit dabei hat kann sie auch sehr gut hier nach den Fossilien - Haifischzähnen buddeln lassen. Die letzten Jahre habe ich am meisten an dieser Stelle gefunden.
https://www.google.de/maps/place/51°23'22.2"N+3°26'14.4"E/@51.389504,3.437332,175m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0
Einfach ein ca. 4-6 mm Füttersieb für das Angeln mitnehmen und die Kinder dann in die Wasserablaufrinne siehe oben schicken - hier findet man mit die meisten Fossilien.

Habe gerade noch ein Video von Cadzand und dem Shopbetreiber gefunden
Ist auf Holländisch aber wie immer ein gutes Video
26.09.2016
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4O8RgSr3-0

Bin auch im Winter 2016 wieder in Cadzand und umgebung angeln.
Mal schauen ob ich was fange wenn ja poste ich mal ein paar Bilder

Letztes Jahr (2015) haben wir 3 Tage am Meer geangelt und ich muss sagen auch im Winter fängt man sehr viel Fisch. Hauptsächlich Witling aber auch einige Platten waren dabei. 

So das wars und dann viel glück


----------



## hydrophil (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cadzand Bad und Umgebung*

vielen dank!


----------



## Rene-jakobs (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cadzand Bad und Umgebung*

Snow21 kannst du mir eventuell einen tip geben,wo du dort genau  auf Zander und Hecht geangelt hast? Kenne mich in cadzand und Umgebung sehr gut aus. Habe dort  früher immer auf karpfen gefischt. Möchte dieses Jahr gerne in nieuwvliet (ca 5 Kilometer entfernt) Urlaub machen. Da ich aufs Raubfisch angeln umgestiegen bin. Würde ich mich über ein Antwort riesig freuen. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen René


----------



## snow21 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cadzand Bad und Umgebung*

hi du ich habe gerade erst mal wieder reingeschaut
habe dir mal eine kleine beschreibung fertig gemacht.





mit dem jerk habe ich da sehr gut gefangen
Strike Pro - Buster Jerk - C026 - gelb/schwarz und am bauch orange - 15 cm
tipp: dieser jerk hat sehr grosse hacken die meiner meinung nach zu fehlbissen führen - als ich kleinere hacken genommen habe, habe ich auch deutlich weniger fehlbisse gehabt.    
http://www.angel-domaene.de/strike-pro-jerkbait-buster-jerk-15cm-slow-sinking-c026-glitter-perch--4809.html

ich hatte auch den c450 der gleichen serie und keinen einzigen biss. kann auch am wetter gelegen haben ^^

wetter und temperatur lagen so bei 0 bis -6 grad / schneefall am ersten tag aber sehr fänging das teil
hatte selber das erste mal gejerkt also ran an den speck 

hatte es auch mit gummifischen von ca. 10-15 cm probiert aber ohne erfolg - was meiner meinung nach an der geringen wassertiefe lag - wenn ich das nächste mal in cadzand bin wollte ich auf wobbler gehen was bestimmt auch sehr gut laufen wird.

dann viel erfolg


----------



## Kimtech (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Cadzand Bad und Umgebung*

Hi sow,

Kannst du mir die Maps Angaben bitte nochmal senden. Die funktionieren bei mir nicht. Ich fahr am März nach cadzand kannst du mir da noch paar Tipps geben?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kischt (12. September 2020)

Kann mir jemand Auskunft geben, ob Fische mit dem Pass "DE LUSTIGE KANTVISSER" entnommen werden dürfen und wie die Mindestmaße sind?
Hierzu bekommt man bei der Touristeninfo oder im Angelshop keine Informationen.


----------



## LarryBrent (19. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
generell ist die Fischentnahme laut Schein nicht verboten, ich würde mich bei Mindestmaßen und Schonzeiten an denen des Vispas orientieren:





						Regeln Fischerei in Binnengewässer - VISpas - Deutsch - Vispas - Sportvisserij Nederland
					






					www.sportvisserijnederland.nl
				




Hier noch ein paar persönliche Erfahrungen zu Cadzand-Bad:

Für den Uitwasseringskanal gibt es im VVV einen Jahresschein von "DE LUSTIGE KANTVISSER" für aktuell 10€.
Leider decken sich die Aussagen des VVV nur zum Teil mit den Informationen auf den Angelschein. Laut VVV und der Seite
http://www.visseninzeeuwsvlaanderen.nl/wateren/viswater-west-zeeuws-vlaanderen.html
darf man im Uitwateringkanaal bis kurz vor der Schleuse ins Meer angeln. Auf dem Schein steht aber (mit google übersetzt):
"...ein Teil der Entwässerungsrinne nach Cadzand (Teil der Katasterparzellen von Sluis, Abschnitt L2, Nr. 867, Abschnitt  L3, Nr. 872, Abschnitt L4, Nr. 731), ca. 2 km lang, vom Killedijk (Trennung der Parzellen Nr. 742 und 898) in nördlicher Richtung (entlang des Kanaalweges) über den  Zwinstraat, *bis zum Holzsteg in der Nähe der Kläranlage im Retranchement* und Teil der Hauptversorgungsleitung durch den Oudelandschepolder in Cadzand, Katastralgemeinde Oostburg Abschnitt W Nr. 189 (ged,) ca. 250 m, vom Abflusskanal in östlicher Richtung verlaufend,  die Hälfte der Länge des Rohrleitungsabschnitts zwischen der Entwässerungsrinne und dem Langen Strinkweg "

Habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, die Parzelleninformationen nachzuvollziehen, das kann man hier ganz gut:





						De online kadastrale kaart van Nederland - Perceelloep
					

Doorzoek hier gratis een online kadasterkaart van Nederland. Zie van elk perceel direct de belangrijkste gegevens van het Kadaster in.




					perceelloep.nl
				




D.h. laut Schein darf man von Retrachement bis zu dieser Holzbrücke angeln:








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.de
				




Des Weiteren darf man nach an dem Kanal, der parallel des Bastingweg (beim Roompotpark) geht auf einem 250m Stück angeln, das ist ungefähr die bis zum Einlauf des Sees vom Roompot Parks.

Man sieht immer wieder Leute im Bereich zwischen Schleuse und der Holzbrücke und Cazand-Bad sitzen, muss dann jeder selber entscheiden, ob er das Risiko eingehen will, mit dern Ordnungshütern zu diskutieren.

Zu meinen Angelerfahrungen vor Ort:
Ich war in den vergangnen Jahren immer im Sommer- Familienurlaub dort und habe dann Tageweise dort geangelt. Es ist halt ein klassische niederländischer Kanal, ca. 1-2,5m tief, morastiger Grund. Manchmal hat man etwas Strömung, da gelegentlich bei Ebbe die Schleuse ins Meer geöffnet wird.

Als Köder habe ich von Made, Wurm, Pellet, Boilie, Köderfisch alles mal durch gehabt, Pose, Grund, Spinnen, Wobbler, meine Erfolge waren überschaubar. In der Regel mal mit feiner Posen-Montage und Made ein Paar Rotaugen, das war es dann aber auch. Man sieht da schon immer mal wieder Fische, kleine Hechte aber auch mal nen Karpfen, bloß beißen wollten die bei mir zumindest nicht. Laut Einheimische gibt dort auch Aale...
Im Angelladen in Biervliet wurde mir vom den Gewässer abgeraten, da wäre nix zu holen, deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Die haben mir empfohlen eher den Kanal Richtung Sluis zu nutzen, da braucht man aber wieder einen anderen Schein.

Aufgrund meines "Erfolgs" war ich dann noch in Belgien, am "Damse Vaart" Kanal von Sluis nach Brugge. Dafür braucht man nen belgischen "visverlof", der kostet pro Jahr entweder einen kleinen für 13€ (keine Fischentnahme, kein Angeln mit toten Köderfischen) oder den großen für 48€.
Hier habe ich auf Kunstköder auch nichts fangen können, auf Made/Mais gingen dann ein paar Barsche und Brassen. Hier kann man auch ganz bequem mit dem Auto hinfahren, z.B. hier https://www.google.de/maps/@51.2912689,3.3373615,20z
Im Gegensatz zum Cadzand-Bad wurde ich hier auch direkt kontrolliert.

Bei den Preisen macht man halt nix falsch, selbst wenn man nur ein/zwei Mal geht, meine Erfolge waren halt überschaubar


----------



## Timo.Keibel (19. März 2021)

Hier habt Ihr auch noch einen Beitrag über Cadzand und die Region. Zugegeben am Kanal war ich extrem selten und habe meist vom Strand gefischt.
Im Angelladen "de Zeebaars" meinte Betreiber Sjaak, dass es zum Beispiel in Sluis deutlich besser für Raubfische ist. 

*ZEELANDS SONNIGER SÜDEN*



			https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgHglmM2t8V2Q8rML1V7qb8f6tPwa7UlB


----------



## LarryBrent (20. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
hier noch einmal ein Update zu dem Uitwasseringskanal in Cadzand-Bad:
Da es im Ort selber keinen VVV mehr gibt, kann man den Jahres-Schein nun für 10€ (Stand 2022) im Restaurant "De Parlevinker" in Retranchement kaufen. Da einfach an der Theke fragen.
Des Weiteren wurde zum großen Teil die Uferbefestigung des Kanals neu gemacht, und die Böschungen an der Hauptstraße komplett gerodet. Zusätzlich wurde um der Verlandung entgegen zu wirken mittels Saugbagger der Kanal vertieft. Ich habe das mal beispielhaft an meiner Angelstelle ausgelotet, am Ufer zur Straße hin waren es ca. 1,6m zum Schotterweg hin ca. 70cm.
Fischtechnisch war es ganz ok, tagsüber gingen eigentlich nur kleine Fische auf Made. Dieses Jahr war ich doch noch erfolgreicher als die vergangenen Jahre, ich konnte ein paar Karpfen auf Mais und auch einen Aal auf Wurm fangen. Die Bisse kamen jedoch alle erst bei einsetzender Dunkelheit...
Hier noch ein zwei Eindrücke:


----------

